# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Macbook

## rmaxhuni

Ku muj e marr nje sistem operativ per ket tip llaptopave qe me ja instalu se nuk po leshohet hiq

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

Mac OS X 10.6    


```
http://bit.ly/11Ngv3T
```



thjesht per testim versioni i fundit *OS X 10.9 Mavericks DP1 Re-Release* 


```
http://bit.ly/116RW28
```

----------


## rmaxhuni

Po mir si me ja ba 41 GB i paska si me i fut ne DVD kur se nxan a ban sqarim mem dhan

----------


## rmaxhuni

a mundesh mem tregu si me ba Burn nje DVD me ket sistem me jep hollsina nese ben

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

ku i pe 41gb ??



1 double layer dvd te duhet 

Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard (Final Retail)
Size:    6.13 GiB

File Name: OS X 10.9 Mavericks DP1
File Size: 5.01 GB

----------


## rmaxhuni

Po ne torrentin qe e dergove aty i pash Siza 41 GB 

1 double layer dvd te duhet 
 a eshte ky program edhe e kam windows xp si te bej Burn nga Windows XP

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

dvd dl eshte hardware jo software

DVD eshte 4.7GB
DVD-DL eshte 8.75GB
http://www.amazon.com/Verbatim-95014.../dp/B0002LEMWE

gjithashtu duhet te kesh dhe dvd-dl recorder qe te mund ta besh burn

flasim neser se u trasha ;p

----------


## rmaxhuni

Ok un e kam DVD RW edhe eshte Sata a DVD duhet te ket madhesin e 8.75 GB ? www.facebook.com/rafetmaxhuni nese mundesh me dergo ftes ketu shum eshte ka me duhet kjo ndihm nese ben

----------

